# 35 pounds and 38 inches



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

My little brother landed this fish earlier this week. It was a rough day, cold and rainy. He landed it on a 19 dollar pole from walmart, spooled with 6 pound test. It was quite a fight. 35 pounds and 38 inches. As always the picture doesn't do the fish justice. The carp in southern ohio seem to be in prespawn mode, they are splashing around in shallow water with structure. In my opinion its the best time of year to catch them. Good luck to all.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

WOW....! That is a beast. He has skills in order to land a fish on that set up. That must have been one h*** of a fight!


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome fish - I wouldn't mind hooking into one like that.


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

Great job. That eclipses my big one of 33" this year.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Wow! I am an avid carper and that is a tremendous fish. Your brother did an excellent job on landing the fish with 6lb line. It also looks like you took excellent care of the fish. I am jealous!


----------

